# طريقة تصنيع ملمع الزجاج



## بحرالانسانية (16 مايو 2010)

بعد السلام عليكم اليكم الطريقة
المكونات
1-ماء مقطر بنسبة 89%
2-كحول ايزو بروبيل 10%
3- تكسابون سائل 0.7%
4- ميثيلين بلو 
Methylene B l u e حسب الطلب 
الطريقة يذاب التكسابون في الماء ثم يضاف الكحول الايزو بروبيلي ثم ياضف الميثلين بلو
وتمتع بزجاج نظيف


----------



## hany hady (17 مايو 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر والتحية 
وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك
اخى العزيز حضرتك مزكرتش نسبة الميثلين بلو بس بحساب النسب الباقية يبقى نسبتة .3% بس صح كدة
وشكرا ليك مرة اخرة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## يحى الوافى (22 مايو 2010)

اخى العزيز جزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## Abu zainab (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jassim78 (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ممكن تفاصيل اكثر عن الموضوع او مصادر


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (3 يوليو 2011)

تفاصيل من فضلكككككككك


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## تكسابون (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا" 
ولكن ما أهمية الميثلين بلو؟؟
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## سمير7 (22 يوليو 2011)

* ما اهمية الميثلين بلو؟؟
ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## الجريسي (2 فبراير 2015)

تسلم عالمعلومات القيمة ...


----------

